# Nipples everywhere!!!



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Had to update my lamb bar situation and now I think I am good to go! Made 2 more 5 gallon lamb bars with 10 nipples each. Re did my 5 gallon 8 nipple lamb bar so all three have the tube valves in all 28 tubes. Then with the little 5 nipple training lamb bar I should be able to cover all the babies at one time instead of waiting for one group to finish before I moved their lamb bar onto the next group.

Now if I could just find a safe way of bringing the lamb bars into the pens without getting milk mugged before I can even put them into the holders, Id be set  Oh crap... I forgot, I still need to make one more holder for one of the new lamb bars. Back out I go.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like you need a bunch of security guards around you. How does it feel to be a star? :laugh:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

my goodness....that would be terrifying!


----------



## DesertRose (Apr 12, 2013)

*Funny story: Oldest son and a lambar*

Back in the late 70's and early 80s we used several lambars. We had the kid pens set up to hold ten kids each and left a set of blocks in the pens to set the lambars on.
My oldest was maybe 9 and he entered the pen with the oldest and biggest kids in it.
They knocked him flat, tipping the whole bucket of milk all over his face! What made him the maddest was them sucking on his nose and cheeks!

Didn't help that all of us were roaring with laughter either! No camera phones then or video cameras ... darn.:laugh:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I would love a video of feeding time :lol:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

DesertRose said:


> Back in the late 70's and early 80s we used several lambars. We had the kid pens set up to hold ten kids each and left a set of blocks in the pens to set the lambars on.
> My oldest was maybe 9 and he entered the pen with the oldest and biggest kids in it.
> They knocked him flat, tipping the whole bucket of milk all over his face! What made him the maddest was them sucking on his nose and cheeks!
> 
> Didn't help that all of us were roaring with laughter either! No camera phones then or video cameras ... darn.:laugh:


 that. is. awesome. :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You need a conveyor belt for the buckets, just throw a bucket on and off into the mob of babies it goes.... never to be seen again... 
Or maybe a pully system :chin: hook a bucket on and reel it out. 

Right now, I just have mine hanging on a suspended board. But then again, they aren't mobbing me, they get milk all day long.
In a way, I miss, and don't miss that! 100 kids is not as much fun as a lot of people think! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Wait, what about making the lambars to go on the outside of the pen? Like an ice chest, and shove it up to the fence?

Off to find those pictures!

ETA: Ok, I couldn't find exactly what I was looking for, however, this is basically the same thing I was thinking of.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

DesertRose said:


> Back in the late 70's and early 80s we used several lambars. We had the kid pens set up to hold ten kids each and left a set of blocks in the pens to set the lambars on.
> My oldest was maybe 9 and he entered the pen with the oldest and biggest kids in it.
> They knocked him flat, tipping the whole bucket of milk all over his face! What made him the maddest was them sucking on his nose and cheeks!
> 
> Didn't help that all of us were roaring with laughter either! No camera phones then or video cameras ... darn.:laugh:


While I fully sympathize with your son, I would pay money to see a video of that! :lol: :lol:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> .... never to be seen again...


This being the key phrase here! :laugh: I swear my bottle babies would eat anything that carried the slightest smell of milk - including me! :laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

They love you, Dave


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL yes they do! That or the milk... 

I actually had to jump up on the hay feeder today just to get away from them. I had all of them in the one outside pen cause after I got done with the lamb bars I was going to clean the inside pens. 33 bottle babies just before their evening milk is a dangerous thing! What made it worse was I was trying to count them to figure out how many I actually had in there and if I had made enough lamb bar spaces. Turned out to be exactly the same amount as I had nipples. Granted thats going to change this weekend when someone comes and picks up to week old prospects and we have to pull their sisters off their moms (we dont leave singles on) and then a doe that kidded yesterday with our A.I babies will have her babies pulled as well. Tracy was talking about pulling 2 more babies on top of that... 39 bottle babies. Yep, am pretty sure I am going snap before weening!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

maybe you could talk one of us to come and help you with your babies...... seems like enough people want to get mobbed by kids!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lol Dave! Too funny :lol: 

Love the organization of your place...very nice :thumbup:


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks. But I have found that I need about twice as much counter top space and a deep 3 tube stainless steel sink would be freaking awesome! But between what is already there, a place for the garbage can, the hot water heater and the clothes washer and dryer, I have no more wall space on this side of the barn.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hehehe...kinda hard to feel bad for ya (as I milk in the freezing cold)  :lol:

Seriously though, really nice set up. Maybe a few years down the road you can remodel and add those things.


----------

